
Thank You, Arash - quineoa
https://blog.dropbox.com/topics/company/-thank-you--arash.html
======
floatingatoll
Arash is alive and leaving Dropbox, for those who miss the single sentence
distinguishing which is the case halfway down the page.

~~~
justicezyx
I could not see it even after reading your comment...

This type of corporate writing is not serving anyone...

~~~
gkoberger
"But now, it’s time for me to share that my close friend and co-founder is
leaving Dropbox."

~~~
justicezyx
Exactly, that should be the first statement of the whole thing...

------
sytelus
Quite refreshing note than so many exec "Thank you" emails.

PS: Interestingly, Arash has Mac and Drew has Thinkpad in first picture :).

------
tibbydudeza
Dropbox was great way back then but now it seems like they are trying to
compete with Microsoft Sharepoint and my Office 365 already comes with a 1TB
storage plan.

Perhaps Jobs was right ... it is a feature not a product.

~~~
blntechie
But they do it really well. OneDrive, Google Drive and iCloud Drive lack the
polish and reliability of Dropbox for me.

All said, I stopped paying for Dropbox about 6 months back as I couldn’t
convince myself paying $9.99 for something I was already getting with Office
365.

All I needed from them was like a $2.99 plan for 200GB and I would have
continued to be a paying customer.

------
markdown
OT but every time I visit this site I wonder how such smart people got duped
by their designer. It used to be a joy to visit, but now it physically hurts
me just to look at it. It's ok, great even... heck sometimes crucial, to be
contrarian when you're creating art. But a UI isn't supposed to be art.

------
DoreenMichele
Really nice story about some of the personal history behind Dropbox. It's all
news to me. I had never heard of Arash until today.

Anyone know what he's going off to do that he's leaving Dropbox?

~~~
mebr
I don't know what he's been up to. But I'm certain he has inspired many
Iranian-American tech entrepreneurs indirectly.

------
emj
Dropbox writes good farewell letters; the one to Guido was a real treat.

------
psankar
May be it is just me, but there should have been a tldr summary or better
title (Arash, co-founder of dropbox leaving) or first paragraph. I was reading
it half scared wondering if someone died (due to the recent Corona related
news).

~~~
nijynot
While yes, that would have been a better title in terms of telling us what the
post was about, but then you get a different tone for the post.

I think the post is first and foremost for thanking Arash for his work on
Dropbox and about the partnership he had with Drew, and telling us about it
comes second.

~~~
mstade
I don't disagree with you but at this moment in time it just seems a bit
prudent to add something like this at the top:

"Arash – our co-founder and great friend – is leaving Dropbox for new
adventures."

Just one simple sentence like that at the top lets us know the rest of the
post isn't a eulogy, or at least not the kind where someone passed away.

Any other point in time when there isn't a global pandemic you can leave that
out, but right now times are weird and confusing.

~~~
1123581321
I think the “thank you, first name” format is common when a well known company
founder or elder statesman is leaving. Here is Guido’s from last year.
[https://blog.dropbox.com/topics/company/thank-you--
guido](https://blog.dropbox.com/topics/company/thank-you--guido)

And Arash is well known at Dropbox (and also here.)

~~~
mstade
Maybe you're right, I can't say that resonates with me but I may well be in
the minority. I do find it interesting though that the post you link to has
this as it's first sentence:

"After six and a half years, Guido van Rossum, the creator of Python, is
leaving Dropbox and heading into retirement."

No ambiguities regarding the reasons for the post then.

(Also, for what it's worth, I had no idea who Arash was prior to reading this
post.)

